# Princeton, WV - 99 Chevy Suburban and Meyer plow



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

I have for sale a 1999 Chevy suburban with 90k on it new tires were put on a year ago and plow was installed it’s a Meyer Drive Pro used to scrape a driveway and a small lot paint is new on plow only been used 4 times. Asking price is 4,500


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@the Suburbanite ??


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> @the Suburbanite ??


I lingered when this was first posted last night, but I already had a white '99 K1500 that I sold with 250K on it. 99's were the best optioned, most sorted of this body style IMO. It was also the last year of this body style too. 
I'm not sure what GM/Chevy called it, but I think this "single headlight" grille means it was a fleet/commercial vehicle when sold new. I wonder if it has front bench or buckets? IMO barn-doors are a plus.

GLWS OP.


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

It is a bench seat


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mountaineer com said:


> I have for sale a 1999 Chevy suburban with 90k on it new tires were put on a year ago and plow was installed it's a Meyer Drive Pro used to scrape a driveway and a small lot paint is new on plow only been used 4 times. Asking price is 4,500


Are you saying the plow is only a year old and paint is still in like-new condition or that the plow was repainted a year ago? Not a fan of Meyer but plow looks to be in excellent condition and is probably worth most of the asking price by itself. That should sell quickly.


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you saying the plow is only a year old and paint is still in like-new condition or that the plow was repainted a year ago? Not a fan of Meyer but plow looks to be in excellent condition and is probably worth most of the asking price by itself. That should sell quickly.


It's only a year old kept indoors at all times


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

the Suburbanite said:


> I'm not sure what GM/Chevy called it, but I think this "single headlight" grille means it was a fleet/commercial vehicle when sold new.


LS package


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Sold


----------

